
World's First AI-Generated Christmas Song Is the Stuff of Nightmares - velodrome
http://now.howstuffworks.com/2016/12/12/artificial-intelligence-christmas-carol-song
======
cocktailpeanuts
This neither sounds like a christmas carol nor is doing anything interesting
from technology perspective. It doesn't rhyme, it doesn't have a coherent
melody, the lyrics mean nothing.

Really, I mean, I could just take create an engine right now that just scrapes
content from Google, sprinkle some christmas references and make it sound more
coherent AND actually sound like a song.

As someone who's majored AI, I know most of the hype nowadays is generated by
media pundits who have no idea how it actually works technically but base
their thesis on what they hear from others, big companies whose interest is to
generate more worker bees who will know how to use AI, and VCs who want to
invest in these little startups so they can flip to these large companies.

There is "some" truth to it--it is super important for the large tech
companies like Google, MS, Amazon, Apple because that's their "value
add"\--but it's not as significant game changer as everyone and their grandma
is suggesting. There's a huge difference between a "feature" and a "product".
The industry now is mislead into thinking that AI is a "product" but it's
nothing more than a "feature" for already dominant players.

Especially when you look at crap like this "AI generated" song, you know most
of the hype is gimmick.

